# Shrimp Help



## bossman (Apr 10, 2008)

Looking for help and or suggestions for an awesome basting liquid for mopping shrimp during the smoking process. Thanks for your help and suggestions in advance!


----------



## geob (Apr 10, 2008)

EVOO and slap ya mama.  Spicy  and not dried up.

geob


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 10, 2008)

I use oil and old bay seasoning on mine!!! good stuff.  I bet cowgirl has some good ideas for shrimp, she raises her own.


----------



## mcp9 (Apr 10, 2008)

i just do not believe that shrimp is something to smoke.  grilling it ok.  smoked shrimp seems awkward.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 10, 2008)

Sometimes I use evoo, soy, sherry and minced garlic.
One of my favorite ways is stuffed with a jalapeno slice, seasoned with home made seasoned salt....and wrapped in bacon and grilled.


There are a lot of good recipes here on the forum that I hope to try someday.


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 10, 2008)

Good one CG...I knew you would have some suggestions!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Smokin'Joe, you're too kind.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I know there are a lot of folks here with great shrimp recipes....can't wait to see what everyone posts....so I can try them.


----------



## heapomeat (Apr 14, 2008)

Cowgirl, do you really raise your own shrimp?  Got a shrimp farm?

Care to send any out to us west coast Seattlites?

PM me if you're interested.  What size are they, Count per pound?  Head and tails on?

Its always time for some gumbo!


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 14, 2008)

HeapOmeat, I raise them in my small farm pond..here's an old thread about them....http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=9567
And a bit more info/pictures....http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/...wn-shrimp.html


----------



## jdfire40 (Apr 15, 2008)

That is pretty awesome cowgirl!  How many lbs do you normally end up with at the end of the season?  I'm lucky...I can throw a cast net in the bay & get my own shrimp or go to any of the shrimp boats at the docks or markets & buy it fresh.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 16, 2008)

jd, I get enough to keep me and my closest friends supplied over the winter.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Wish I lived closer to the ocean, fresh fish and shrimp would be awesome.


----------



## av8tor (Apr 17, 2008)

How long do you smoke the shrimp for and at what temp?


----------

